# Protecting yourself on the Internet



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't know how many of you use a wireless router in your home computer setup, but if you do, you should read this article: 

http://news.com.com/Hack+lets+intruders+sneak+into+home+routers/2100-7349_3-6159938.html 

Then, you should call your ISP's tech support and have them help you to check if you're using the default password that came with the router, and if you are, have them help you change it. This is BAD stuff! 

Barley


----------



## Jaberg (Feb 18, 2007)

Eeks! Myself and my roommates probably need to change our password, even though none of us have any money to steal being college students. :\


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 25, 2007)

Jaberg said:


> Eeks! Myself and my roommates probably need to change our password, even though none of us have any money to steal being college students. :\



UPDATE: I emailed Linksys, who provides the service for my router, and they told me that there is also a firewall on duty that provides further protection. It wouldn't surprise me if other services provide that kind of protection as well. It's worthing looking into.

Barley


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 8, 2007)

Its called Kaspersky. Thats what I use to stop all that stuff.




And its Russian!


----------

